# Introducing Oakley



## Jdean (Feb 2, 2013)

So here he is, our new pooch Oakley. It's seems to have taken forever but now he is finally here!! A huge Thank you to Thirza. At Marley Doodles for letting us have one of her adorable pups


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Looks absolutely gorgeous, you'll have a great time with him,
What mix is he?


----------



## rellek (Jun 12, 2013)

Very beautiful! Love his coloring. He has a mature looking face - so cute!


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Just adorable.


----------



## Jdean (Feb 2, 2013)

Hiya, Mum is a Cocker Spaniel and Dad is a minature poodle. Looking forward to many, many happy fun filled years with Oakley.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

He is so cute he has the perfect cute face and love his eyes


----------



## Jdean (Feb 2, 2013)

We love his eyes too, they are a greeny colour. I think I must be biased cuz to us he's the most adorable puppy ever.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

He is lovely and looks like he has a super coat. Enjoy !


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Jdean said:


> We love his eyes too, they are a greeny colour. I think I must be biased cuz to us he's the most adorable puppy ever.


Molly has the same color eyes kind of a greenish color everyone comments on them


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Love the name! He's gorgeous! Love the choccies!


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Oakley is gorgeous  A lovely chocolate Cockapoo - good choice


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

He's gorgeous, I love the name too


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Awww he's yummylicious!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

He is beautiful, love his curly coat!


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

So handsome. Take lots of pictures and videos because the weeks fly by and he will grow up really quickly.


----------



## BillyPoo (Jul 15, 2013)

He looks absolutely gorgeous , love his perfect little nose ! Wouldn't it be great to get all the new pups together, what a picture


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

BillyPoo said:


> He looks absolutely gorgeous , love his perfect little nose ! Wouldn't it be great to get all the new pups together, what a picture


Or a summer 'poo collage


----------



## Woody2012 (Dec 29, 2012)

How cute! My poo is one of Thirza's and he's just yummy!


----------

